# 3d Wiedergabe mit Linux

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ist eine 3d Wiedergabe unter Linux mit DLP Beamer oder 120Hz Bildschirm möglich. Grafikkarte ist eine von Nvidia. Z.B. auf youtube werden wohl Filme im Side-by-Side Format angeboten.

Ich stelle mir das so vor:

Nvidia Karte Player --> vlc mplayer oder bino --> Beamer 3D Ready oder 3D Monitor mit 120Hz Technik --> passende Shutterbrille.

Habe schon mal an einem 2D Monitor die Wiedergabe im mplayer oder VLC gestartet. Dort gibt es aber nur 2 Bilder nebeneinander.

Klappt die Wiedergabe unter Linux?.  Hätte gerne eine positive Rückmeldung ehe ich entsprechende Technik investiere.

Vielleicht stelle ich mir das ja auch falsch vor?

Wer kann mir da mal Tipps geben?

Danke und Gruß 

Roland

----------

## LinuxTom

Dann will ich das Thema auch mal pushen.  :Smile: 

Ich habe nämlich die ganze Technik, doch mich aus Zeitgründen noch nicht darum gekümmert. Selbst mein VDR steht noch veraltet und nicht genutzt in der Ecke. Und wenn ich den jetzt im Januar wieder auf einen aktuellen Stand bringe, kommt die Frage auch für mich.

----------

## Tinitus

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Dann will ich das Thema auch mal pushen. 
> 
> Ich habe nämlich die ganze Technik, doch mich aus Zeitgründen noch nicht darum gekümmert. Selbst mein VDR steht noch veraltet und nicht genutzt in der Ecke. Und wenn ich den jetzt im Januar wieder auf einen aktuellen Stand bringe, kommt die Frage auch für mich.

 

Hallo,

mit einer  quad buffered Grafikkarte geht 3d über opengl. Dann geht z.B. die Wiedergabe im Bino Player mittels 120Hz Technik.

z.B. mit Beamer und Shutterbrille, mit Fernseher und passender Brille, oder über einen passenden 3d Monitor mit Brille sollte dann auch unter Linux die Sache funktionieren. Wichtig wäre noch, wenn eine Hdmi Verbindung erwünscht ist....das geht erst ab HDMi 1.4a.

Mir fehlt nur noch eine passende günstige Nvidia Quattro Karte, die nicht so viel Strom zieht.

Edit:

Interessant klingt auch das:

Intel® InTRU™ 3D funktioniert wohl auch ohne teure Shutterbrille. Nur mit Rot/Grün Brille. Keine Ahnung, ob das auch unter Linux geht. 

G. Roland

----------

## LinuxTom

Für mich ist der Geräuschpegel der Karte wichtiger. Und wie kommst Du unter Linux an die 3D-Daten der BluRay's ran?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich bin da nicht so im Thema. M.e. kann bino "normale" Filme im emulierten 3D Modus abspielen. Für Filme, die schon in 3 D vorliegen reicht (bei mir) vlc. (Allerdings kann der grafiktreiber von Nvidia unter Linux keine original 3D über hdmi ausgeben. Dazu braucht man WindowsXP und den kostenpflichtigen Treiber von nvidia. http://www.nvidia.de/object/3dtv-play-trial-activate-de.html )

----------

## LinuxTom

Ich habe nichts dagegen Geld für den Treiber zu bezahlen, doch einen WindowsXP-Rechner extra dafür hin zu stellen, wenn ich alles über VDR mache ist doch ein Schildbürgerstreich. Gibt es da keine Lösung für Linux?

Alles ist bei mir über HDMI angeschlossen (TV, Verstärker, Player, Beamer).  :Sad: 

----------

## Tinitus

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Ich habe nichts dagegen Geld für den Treiber zu bezahlen, doch einen WindowsXP-Rechner extra dafür hin zu stellen, wenn ich alles über VDR mache ist doch ein Schildbürgerstreich. Gibt es da keine Lösung für Linux?
> 
> Alles ist bei mir über HDMI angeschlossen (TV, Verstärker, Player, Beamer). 

 

Hallo,

welche Nvidia Karte ist die günstigste Karte, die 3d opengl kann?

G. Roland

----------

